

HTML5 Parsing in IE10 - bretthopper
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2011/07/06/html5-parsing-in-ie10.aspx

======
thwarted
Wow, this isn't what I was expecting. It's like a breath of fresh air to see a
feature list for an IE version that doesn't encourage divergence of page
markup for IE vs everything else. That the conditional comments are being
removed is big.

------
tbassetto
The biggest surprise for me is the removal of IE conditional comments.

